# How to connect washer drain hose to laundry tub



## tylerarb (Sep 11, 2016)

I just bought a new LG top loading washer. My house has a laundry tub, not a standpipe. The washer was installed with a light-weight "plastic" hose and without a way to clip it to the laundry tub. I ran a load of wash and the hose just popped off the laundry tub, dumping water all over the floor.

How can I fix this? Never had this problem before.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you change the hose, for a repair kit one from the hardware store?


A picture of your setup would be a big help.


ED


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Google "washer drain hose retainer" and you will get a number of options.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a similar issue. I went to the orange apron store and picked up a clamp and screwed one side into the laundry tub. The hose doesn't need much help staying put. Oh, and thanks for reminding me to change the lint screen. :devil3:


----------



## tylerarb (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you to all of you for your suggestions. I decided to try Dave Sal's idea of screwing a hose clamp to the laundry tub. Could not find any repair kit at either box box or hardware stores. All that they had was a new equally light weight hose which would work the same way as they one supplied by LG.


----------

